# Second Language Training



## phildabomb (20 Mar 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering what the duration is for second language training is in Quebec over the summer?

The reason I ask is because I would like to get my commercial pilot license before or after, which takes 6 weeks. Does this seem possible?

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## OYR_Pilot (20 Mar 2013)

SLT may takes from 2 to 9 months, depending on your actual level in your second language.

Does it seem possible to do a commercial licence at the same time? I saw on a blog from a CF Pilot that SLT is like a regular full time job, 8 to 5, Monday to Friday. Here is the link, it will gives you some good info about the second language training: http://frombootcamptoflying.blogspot.ca/2008/11/second-language-training.html


----------



## dimsum (21 Mar 2013)

phildabomb said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am wondering what the duration is for second language training is in Quebec over the summer?
> 
> ...



In short, no.  The course is full-time and takes the entire summer.


----------



## R.C. (21 Mar 2013)

Many private pilots I know pursued their commercial license while working full-time. I'm 3/4 of the way through mine and I've been working full-time since day 1 of my PPL. How else might one afford to pay for such training if not working full-time? Manage your time well and I see absolutely no problem with being able to attain your CPL during the course of a summer. Getting it done in 6 weeks? That may be a different story. I suppose that ultimately depends on the number of hours you currently have under your belt (200 are required by Transport Canada), the amount of time you have available for study and actual lessons, the availability of planes/instructors at your flight school, and the amount of cold, hard cash available to pay for the training. Good luck with it.


----------



## CombatDoc (21 Mar 2013)

What Dimsum said.  It depends if you want to be successful with your SLT.  If the answer is yes, then you're going to be going to school full time M-F with 1-2 hours of homework every night.  Unless you have great facility with languages, your success on language testing is likely to be directly proportional to the effort made in class and during self-study/homework.  If the answer is no and your CPL is more important, then follow RC's advice despite his admitted lack of military experience.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2013)

I think the real question is:  Do you want a career in the CF or do you want a career with ( Air Canada or insert name of airline here) ?  You can't have both.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (21 Mar 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think the real question is:  Do you want a career in the CF or do you want a career with ( Air Canada or insert name of airline here) ?  You can't have both.


Bit of a hard line stance, but you're not wrong.

For the OP my experience with SLT differed from others that were from RMC taking the trg at the same time.  Since I was an ROTP student our SLT was 7 weeks long and classes went from 0800-1530hrs Mon-Fri.  Our homework load was very light and would usually only consist of 30-60 each night at the most.  This was partly due to the fact that I and others in my class had no language profile prior to the course, and even though we made very good progress in the 7 weeks it did not allow us to gain enough language skills to move us up to the next level.

I wouldn't count on being able to do anything too strenuous in your off duty hours, but that's not say it isn't possible.  Make SLT your focus and if there is time then look at other activities.


----------



## phildabomb (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone, looking forward to the training.


----------



## PAdm (24 Mar 2013)

On behalf of everyone in the CF that would kill for full time Lang trg but cannot get it, I would encourage you to go, focus 100% on it, eat up every resource they make avail to you and get the best profile possible.  Profile is points, etc and it is good for 5 yrs.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2013)

PAdm said:
			
		

> On behalf of everyone in the CF that would kill for full time Lang trg but cannot get it, I would encourage you to go, focus 100% on it, eat up every resource they make avail to you and get the best profile possible.  Profile is points, etc and it is good for 5 yrs.



Actually, some profiles are good forever.  Get to the "E"xempt level and you never need to be tested again.


----------



## CF-Hopeful13 (19 Jul 2013)

Quick question in regards to SLT: If I have done late french immersion since gr. 7 up until gr. 12, and english is my first language, would I have to do SLT or would I be exempt?


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Jul 2013)

CF-Hopeful13 said:
			
		

> Quick question in regards to SLT: If I have done late french immersion since gr. 7 up until gr. 12, and english is my first language, would I have to do SLT or would I be exempt?



Your language proficiency will be assessed and depending on how fluent you are, they will either place you on a higher stream of SLT (therefore spending less time in SLT than some of your classmates) or you will receive an exemption.


----------



## s2184 (19 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think the real question is:  Do you want a career in the CF or do you want a career with ( Air Canada or insert name of airline here) ?  You can't have both.



CF now and Air Canada later? If I were him, I would focus one step at a time. Flying is not something like driving a car and getting licence in a rush is not a good thing.


----------



## FutureSight (26 Jul 2013)

If you get Language Training keep an open mind with it.

I spent a summer at the Language School in St-Jean and did not maximize my time learning french. I am now posted to Quebec and it is rough at times.

Than again, if you want to learn french quickly, get posted to Quebec


----------

